# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Zbulohet në Durrës fari 2300-vjeçar

## brooklyn2007

 Artur Korriku

Një far antik është zbuluar në qytetin e Durrësit. Arkeologët thonë se ky far ndriçues rreth 2300 vjet më parë iu shërbente anijeve tregtare që mbërrinin në portin detar. Zbulimi është njoftuar gjatë një seminari në qytetin e Durrësit mbrëmjen e së enjtes, nga specialistët shqiptarë dhe italianë, që po kryejnë fushatën e pestë të gërmimeve arkeologjike në amfiteatrin roman të qytetit.
Gërmimet
Gjatë këtij seminari u paraqitën për herë të parë për publikun rezultatet e një gërmimi të rëndësishëm, i cili u drejtua nga Departamenti Arkeologjik i Durrësit gjatë muajve të kaluar. Gërmimet e drejtuara nga prof. Afrim Hoti u kryen në lagjen nr.3 rruga "H. Troplini", Durrës, ndërmjet sheshit qendror të qytetit dhe portit aktual. Zona e gërmuar ka zënë një sipërfaqe prej 372 metrash katrorë dhe ka arritur një thellësi prej 4.30 m. Por arkeologët i kanë ndërprerë gërmimet për shkak të rritjes së nivelit të ujit dhe shndërrimit të tij ne një moçal, çka duket edhe tani. Specialistët kanë njoftuar se janë zbuluar mbetje të periudhës greke, klasike të vonë, helenistike, romake dhe mesjetare. Në urgjencën e dokumentimit të strukturave të zbuluara para se të përmbyteshin dhe me qëllim interpretimin e kompleksitetit të dukshëm, Departamenti i Arkeologjisë së Durrësit kërkoi mbështetjen shkencore dhe teknike të misionit arkeologjik italian, që në të njëjtën kohë po punonte në gërmimet e programuara në amfiteatër. Ekipi i këtij misioni: prof. Sara Santoro, Barbara Sassi, Alberto Monti, Mikele Ferrarini, Mirela Kocollari, Silvia Gregori, dhe Roberto di Febo kanë realizuar një rilevim dhe një përshkrim e dokumentim të strukturave, së bashku me një hipotezë të parë interpretimi që bazohet mbi kuotat, teknikat e ndërtimit dhe tipologjitë e mureve.
Zbulimi
Strukturat e zbuluara janë interpretuar si magazina dhe oborre, korridore, urëza dhe kanalizime urbane, mbetje të ambienteve publike të një lagjeje portuale e pajisur mirë. Megjithëse me orientime të ndryshme, të gjitha strukturat kanë një degradim drejt detit (lindjes). Në anën veriore të gërmimit një strukturë rrethore me diametër 8 m, e realizuar me mure të jashtëm dhe qoshe prej guri dhe të mbushura më llaç, është interpretuar si një kullë e sinjalizimit me dritë (far) dhe që bënte pjesë në sistemin kompleks në portin e vjetër, të famshëm dhe shumë të frekuentuar të Durrësit. Sipas teknikës së ndërtimit, struktura është e datueshme në fund të shek. 4, deri në fillim të shek. 3 para Krishtit. Teknika e tij e ndërtimit është krejt e ndryshme nga ajo e fortifikimit e periudhës së antikitetit të vonë në Durrës, si nga bazamenti rrethor në qendër të Forumit Bizantin dhe që duhet të shërbente si mbajtëse e një statuje mortore. Lidhja me magazinat, urat, sistemin hidraulik dhe cisternat, i jep më shumë jetë hipotezës se kemi të bëjmë me strukturat e një fari.
Faret
Faret antike greke e romake te njohura në detin Mesdhe janë pothuajse 100. Burimet e shkruara dhe paraqitjet në piktura, skulptura dhe në monedha janë shumë të dendura, sepse fari ishte një monument që shërbente edhe për manifestimin e fuqisë së sundimtarëve si dhe për shfaqjen e teknikës dhe teknologjisë ndërtimore. Vetëm 20 nga këto fare njihen nga mbetjet e tyre arkeologjike. Më i famshmi prej tyre, Fari i Aleksandrisë, që ishte një nga shtatë mrekullitë e botës, ka humbur përgjithnjë. Ndërsa fari i ruajtur më mirë ndodhet në La Korunja të Spanjës, dhe këtë vit ka marrë titullin e Monumentit të Trashëgimisë Kulturore të Njerëzimit nga UNESCO.
Me këtë rast, në muajin qershor në një kongres ndërkombëtar ku ndodheshin specialistë të fareve antike nga e gjithë bota, u prezantua hipoteza që zbulimi i Durrësit ishte një far. Hipoteza u mbështet nga studiuesit: forma e rrumbullakët është tipike për faret e Mesdheut Lindor, dhe përqasja më e afërt janë tre faret e ishullit Thasos të epokës greke dhe të atij roman të sapo zbuluar në Patara në Turqi. Bashkësia shkencore ndërkombëtare uron që gërmimet e reja me mjete financiare të përshtatshme të mund të konfirmojnë këtë hipotezë shumë tërheqëse dhe të kërkohen të gjitha mjetet për të ruajtur dhe për ta bërë të vizitueshëm nga publiku këtë monument antik kaq të rëndësishëm dhe të çmuar. Bashkia e Durrësit, e cila punon në bashkëpunim të ngushtë me Projektin Pilot për realizimin e Parkut Arkeologjik Urban, e ka futur këtë pjesë në konkursin e ideve për riprojektimin arkitektonik të sheshit qendror të Durrësit.

Gazeta Shqiptare

----------


## landi45

e lexova kete artikull dhe une shyqyr qe kane fillu me nxjerre dicka ne drite se ne shqiperi arkeologjia le per te deshiruar shume zona skane punuar fare ose i kane lene ne meshire te fatit

----------


## Scion

Pa mohuar meritat per punen e bere te arkeologeve mendoj se lajmi ne fjale ka pasaktesi formulimi.

Hidhini nje sy kesaj,




> Specialistët kanë njoftuar se janë zbuluar mbetje të *periudhës greke*, klasike të vonë, helenistike ...


Do me thote dikush, Durresi ka qene qytet grek si Athina apo cfar ...?

----------


## BARAT

> Do me thote dikush, Durresi ka qene qytet grek si Athina apo cfar ...?


Po greko-latin eshte gjithe Mesdheu. Tani e more vesh ti?
Madje edhe egjiptianet e vjeter ishin greke...




> *Faret antike greke e romake* te njohura në detin Mesdhe janë pothuajse 100. Burimet e shkruara dhe paraqitjet në piktura, skulptura dhe në monedha janë shumë të dendura, sepse fari ishte një monument që shërbente edhe për manifestimin e fuqisë së sundimtarëve si dhe për shfaqjen e teknikës dhe teknologjisë ndërtimore. Vetëm 20 nga këto fare njihen nga mbetjet e tyre arkeologjike. Më i famshmi prej tyre, Fari i Aleksandrisë, që ishte një nga shtatë mrekullitë e botës, ka humbur përgjithnjë. Ndërsa fari i ruajtur më mirë ndodhet në La Korunja të Spanjës, dhe këtë vit ka marrë titullin e Monumentit të Trashëgimisë Kulturore të Njerëzimit nga UNESCO.


Pra po te ndertohej nje far-ose do te ishte romak o se grek.
Dmth te tjeret nuk e dinin se cfare ishte fari, sidomos iliret qe ishin mjeshtrat me te medhenj per detarine.....pffffff...cfare versionesh te shpifura qe turperojne guret e pagoje

----------


## landi45

> Pa mohuar meritat per punen e bere te arkeologeve mendoj se lajmi ne fjale ka pasaktesi formulimi.
> 
> Hidhini nje sy kesaj,
> 
> 
> 
> Do me thote dikush, Durresi ka qene qytet grek si Athina apo cfar ...?


ka ne greqi itali egjipt ndertime qe ngjajne pasi perdorin ose eksportojne teknologji apo arkitekte te njejte

ne turqi ka me mijera ndertesa me metoda e arkitekt shqiptare pra turqia duhet jete shqiptare apo egjipti se ka pase dhe mbretin faruk dhe pallatet e tij te gjitha me punime shqiptare madje dhe vete shqiptre dhe gjuhen se mesoi dresa vdiq fliste shqip

mos u boni sikur keni ardh nga mali e skuptoni ore se keto jna elementare se late nam

periudha arkeologjike e menyra ndertimi i atribohen nje periudhe apo nje qytetrimi te ndryshem

----------


## Scion

> ka ne greqi itali egjipt ndertime qe ngjajne pasi perdorin ose eksportojne teknologji apo arkitekte te njejte
> 
> ne turqi ka me mijera ndertesa me metoda e arkitekt shqiptare pra turqia duhet jete shqiptare apo egjipti se ka pase dhe mbretin faruk dhe pallatet e tij te gjitha me punime shqiptare madje dhe vete shqiptre dhe gjuhen se mesoi dresa vdiq fliste shqip
> 
> mos u boni sikur keni ardh nga mali e skuptoni ore se keto jna elementare se late nam
> 
> periudha arkeologjike e menyra ndertimi i atribohen nje periudhe apo nje qytetrimi te ndryshem


Landi45,
Nuk thash asgje konkretisht mbi "Arkitekturen Shqiptare" apo ate Turke as Greke, thjesht nuk e kuptoj se si keta Gazetaret tane i veshin cdo gjeje ne ballkan tituj si "Ne periudhen Greke" "E Periudhes Romake" "Qytet Grek" "Civilizim Grek".

Te nderuar ajo cfar desha te nevizoj eshte se Historia e Ilireve, Qyteteve dhe Fiseve ilire nuk pershkruhet si Periudha Para-Greke, Periudha Greke apo Para-Romake dhe Romake, mendoni pakes me mire. Keta terma nuk jane konvencionale per nje historian.

Nqs ti Landi mendon qe Durresi dhe zbulimet i takojne te ashtuquajtures _"Periudhe Greke"_ bashke neve na ndan nje mal me gjera.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Mos u nxitoni bre burra, se Durresi ka qene koloni e famshme greke dhe s'ka pse tu habise fakti qe te gjendet shkrimi dhe arqitektura greke ne keto zbulime

----------


## Scion

Qe te vini i cik me kembe ne toke:

Historia ndahet ne dy periudha:

Para-historia
Historia

Qyterimi Antik Helen ndahet ne:

Periudha Para-Helene
Periudha Arkaike
Periudha Klasike
Periudha Helenistike

*Qyteterimi Antik Helen perfundon me pushtimin Romak.*

Kjo ndarje nuk vlen per ILIRET.

----------


## Scion

> Mos u nxitoni bre burra, se Durresi ka qene koloni e famshme greke dhe s'ka pse tu habise fakti qe te gjendet shkrimi dhe arqitektura greke ne keto zbulime


Nuk nxitohemi, 
Koloni e themeluar nga Greket,
Qytet Grek,
Qytet i Kolonizuar (Lexo Pushtuar) nga Greket,

Jane 3 gjera aq te ndryshme sa dita me naten.

Edhe kjo shume e zakonshme

Epidamni eshte themeluar nga mbreti Epidamn, dhe Porti eshte ndertuar nga i biri, Dyrrahu*

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Nuk nxitohemi, 
> Koloni e themeluar nga Greket,
> Qytet Grek,
> Qytet i Kolonizuar (Lexo Pushtuar) nga Greket,
> 
> Jane 3 gjera aq te ndryshme sa dita me naten.
> 
> Edhe kjo shume e zakonshme
> 
> Epidamni eshte themeluar nga mbreti Epidamn, dhe Porti eshte ndertuar nga i biri, Dyrrahu*


Ju ende se kuptoni kete punen e arqitektures. Greqia e lashte ishte shpesh pike referimi i arqitekturave jo vetem ne viset e kolonizuara te ilireve, por deri ne Perandorine Romake. Tani ti me thua qe Iliret ndertonin sipas Arqitektures se tyre (?!!!!). Cila na qenka kjo arqitektura Ilire qe se paskemi degjuar me pare?! Kjo eshte njesoj sikur te thuash qe gjithe ndertimet moderne sot ne Shqiperi jane ndertuar sipas arqitektures Shqiptare, kur dihet fare mire qe 95% e tyre jane ndertuar kryesisht si huazime arqitekturore Europiane.

----------


## Scion

> Ju ende se kuptoni kete punen e arqitektures. Greqia e lashte ishte shpesh pike referimi i arqitekturave jo vetem ne viset e kolonizuara te ilireve, por deri ne Perandorine Romake. Tani ti me thua qe Iliret ndertonin sipas Arqitektures se tyre (?!!!!). Cila na qenka kjo arqitektura Ilire qe se paskemi degjuar me pare?! Kjo eshte njesoj sikur te thuash qe gjithe ndertimet moderne sot ne Shqiperi jane ndertuar sipas arqitektures Shqiptare, kur dihet fare mire qe 95% e tyre jane ndertuar kryesisht si huazime arqitekturore Europiane.


Ku kam permendur une ArQitekturen (Arkitekturen) Ilire?

Aq me teper po fyen nje Arkitekt. :syte zemra:

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Ku kam permendur une ArQitekturen (Arkitekturen) Ilire?
> 
> Aq me teper po fyen nje Arkitekt.


Po pak a shume ate nenkuptove kur the qe Durresi i vjeter dhe porti u ndertua nga biri i nje Iliri. Apo tani e ndrrove e po thua qe i biri e ndertoi ne baze te modele ndertuese Helene?!

Pastaj per cfare te fyeva?!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Scion

> Po pak a shume ate nenkuptove kur the qe Durresi i vjeter dhe porti u ndertua nga biri i nje Iliri. Apo tani e ndrrove e po thua qe i biri e ndertoi ne baze te modele ndertuese Helene?!
> 
> Pastaj per cfare te fyeva?!


Une nuk nenkuptova, por citova nje pjese nga legjenda e themelimit te Durresit,
Epidamni nuk ishte Arkitekt as edhe i biri. Ishin mbreter ...

Me fyeve ketu:




> *Ju ende se kuptoni kete punen e arqitektures.*


 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Une nuk nenkuptova, por citova nje pjese nga legjenda e themelimit te Durresit,
> Epidamni nuk ishte Arkitekt as edhe i biri. Ishin mbreter ...
> 
> Me fyeve ketu:


Nuk e thashe ne kuptimin e mos te kuptuarit si profesion se as vete nuk jam i tille, por me teper e kisha fjalen per llogjiken qe i kunderviheni artikullit. Iliret nuk lane asgje ne historine Boterore pervec glasave te tyre. Prandaj mos u habisni kur nje zbulim emertohet me periudha kohore qe s'mund ti atribuohen Ilireve

----------


## Scion

> Nuk e thashe ne kuptimin e mos te kuptuarit si profesion se as vete nuk jam i tille, por me teper e kisha fjalen per llogjiken qe i kunderviheni artikullit. Iliret nuk lane asgje ne historine Boterore pervec glasave te tyre. Prandaj mos u habisni kur nje zbulim emertohet me periudha kohore qe s'mund ti atribuohen Ilireve


Nuk jam dakort me kete qe thua se iliret nuk lane asgje ... nuk i hy keti debati por lexo ne forumet respektive.

Sa per artikullin, me behet qejfi qe ka dhe behen zbulime arkeologjike por ajo cfar kundershtoj eshte mediokriteti i shkrimit dhe menyra e perdorimit te termave reference, thjeshte tregojne dhe reflektojne propagande greke.

Sa per periudhat kohore te ashtuquajtura Greke, ti sqarova me lart.
Ska asgjekundi _periudhe greke_ sepse vetedija nacionale greke ne ate kohe nuk ekziztonte, formimi politik ne ate kohe nuk qe me shume se disa Qytet-Shtete qe u grine mes tyre per dy kacidhe vend. Me sa mbaj mend une nga historia, Lufta e Peloponezit kishte si shkak pikerisht Epidamnin.

Bindjet e tua mbi iliret ngelen te tuat.

Me respekt,

----------


## ABSOLUTE

> Mos u nxitoni bre burra, se Durresi ka qene koloni e famshme greke dhe s'ka pse tu habise fakti qe te gjendet shkrimi dhe arqitektura greke ne keto zbulime



mos ke pi najsen ti

----------


## land

> Nuk e thashe ne kuptimin e mos te kuptuarit si profesion se as vete nuk jam i tille, por me teper e kisha fjalen per llogjiken qe i kunderviheni artikullit. Iliret nuk lane asgje ne historine Boterore pervec glasave te tyre. Prandaj mos u habisni kur nje zbulim emertohet me periudha kohore qe s'mund ti atribuohen Ilireve


 :pa dhembe: lol me shkrive, ke qun grek ti pash nderin??!!


,ato periudha kohore qe ben fjale ti,ata rob qe e kishin ate kulture ishin mjaft te ndryshem(ishin dore e bardhe,mos ngatarro k.... me dollarin) nga kta jevgjit greko/siriane te sotem. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Baptist

> Pa mohuar meritat per punen e bere te arkeologeve mendoj se lajmi ne fjale ka pasaktesi formulimi.
> 
> Hidhini nje sy kesaj,
> 
> 
> 
> Do me thote dikush, Durresi ka qene qytet grek si Athina apo cfar ...?


Fatkeqsisht as Athina nuk ka qene qytet grek kurre, madje po te mihesh lagjet e vjetra do zbulosh banore autokton shqiptar edhe sot e kesaj dite atje.




> Mos u nxitoni bre burra, se Durresi ka qene koloni e famshme greke dhe s'ka pse tu habise fakti qe te gjendet shkrimi dhe arqitektura greke ne keto zbulime


"sorry", por nuk ekziston dicka si "arqitektura greke", - per te qene i sakte duhet perdorur temrin "antike". Sepse "grek" dhe "antik" nuk kane asnje lidhje, madje as logjike mes vete.

Nuk ka grek ne antike, -ndersa helen dhe grek jane te ngjashem si asfalti me kalldremin.

Tuje, emri "Epidamn" nuk ka asnje lidhje me greqishte. E aq me pak Dyrrahu....eeeeeee tjera.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> "sorry", por nuk ekziston dicka si "arqitektura greke", - per te qene i sakte duhet perdorur temrin "antike". Sepse "grek" dhe "antik" nuk kane asnje lidhje, madje as logjike mes vete.
> 
> Nuk ka grek ne antike, -ndersa helen dhe grek jane te ngjashem si asfalti me kalldremin.
> 
> Tuje, emri "Epidamn" nuk ka asnje lidhje me greqishte. E aq me pak Dyrrahu....eeeeeee tjera.


http://www.oldandsold.com/articles22...cture-14.shtml

Si puna e ketij materiali ke me mijera ne internet. 
Dhe dicka, se e di qe nje pjese e "Elites patriotike" e FSH si pranon qe greket jane pasardhes te Heleneve. Greket jane pasardhes te Heleneve jo me pak se c'jane shqiptaret pasardhes te Ilireve, vec me nje ndryshim. Nese te paret pranohen boterisht si dhenes te kultures, shkences, politikes dhe artik antik (e dokumentuar kjo), te dytet njihen per asgje. Dhe te jeni te sigurte se ne kete rruge qe po ecet edhe shqiptaret e sotem do kujtohen pak a shume si Iliret (nese do egzistoje bota dhe 1000 vjet te tjera). Pra si nje popull qe egzistuan ne Ballkan, por qe s'bene asgje per tu kujtuar.

----------


## Baptist

> Dhe dicka, se e di qe nje pjese e "Elites patriotike" e FSH si pranon qe greket jane pasardhes te Heleneve. Greket jane pasardhes te Heleneve jo me pak se c'jane shqiptaret pasardhes te Ilireve, vec me nje ndryshim. Nese te paret pranohen boterisht si dhenes te kultures, shkences, politikes dhe artik antik (e dokumentuar kjo), te dytet njihen per asgje. Dhe te jeni te sigurte se ne kete rruge qe po ecet edhe shqiptaret e sotem do kujtohen pak a shume si Iliret (nese do egzistoje bota dhe 1000 vjet te tjera). Pra si nje popull qe egzistuan ne Ballkan, por qe s'bene asgje per tu kujtuar.


Ehe. Elita dhe Elitaret si tyne ngaterrohen si edhe Bota nga keta "Greke" pasardhes te Ylleneve:





http://www.freewebs.com/styx49/apps/...otoID=10657531

----------

